# 32 Focus vs Ride Insano



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Well since you are considering Ride boots I am going to throw out the Ride RFL with the speed lace. I recently just went on a huge boot trying adventure and did try on the Insano's as well as other BOA boots. Every time, even if the flex rating was the same the BOA never felt as stiff as when I was using normal laces or speed laces. I much preferred the speed lace system to the BOA, and the RFL's are stiff! But that is what I wanted. Also, if a BOA breaks its a pain. The good thing about the RFL's and the Insano's is they both have lace loops for regular laces if you have to use them half way through a day. Anyways, I did not try 32's at all, but between the Insano's and the RFL's, the RFL's won hands down.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If I were you I would consider 3 things:

1. Hows the shell on those 32s? Just get one of Remind's new aftermarket liners. Will probably add more support than they originally had, and give your boots another 100+ days for $130. Not sure how to purchase but I'd just contact Remind, they are on top of their shit over there.

2. Also look at the TM-twos from 32. A nice boot you can take anywhere, a bit stiffer than the Lashed but not crazy hard boot bomber or anything.

3. Ride is not known to be a leader in boots, but if the pair you are looking at fits well, that's all that matters. You like how 32 fits right?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the focus dual BOA boots and love them. They have about 45 days on them and have given me no trouble what so ever. Dual BOA is a game changer for me. You will be happy with these boots especially if you have a wide foot.


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

Update:
I purchased both boots online in Oct - could not decide which pair was better after wearing them around the house 2 different nights. The 32 fit me better in the heel, but the Ride still fit good all around. Insanos felt 1-2 (out of 10) tics stiffer. Kept the Insanos to try a different brand. Both got great reviews.

After riding them this past weekend - they're too stiff. If your all-mountain riding is only charging and no cruising or park, you'll be fine. They just felt too stiff for my liking. Going back to the 32 focus boa. I know they'll break in softer than the Insanos after a bit of riding. They'll probably still feel a little bit stiff for a while, though. I didn't see any other focus boa boots that were more mid-flex, though. (especially at 50% off)

Also want to give evo.com praise - I've re-ordered my 32s through them and they matched my previous price-matched order even though there are no other sites as cheap as them currently. evo.com has always provided excellent service. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to breaking in the 32s to get them down to about a 7/10 on the flex scale, which is more of what I was looking for apparently.


----------

